# First Impressions: Canon XC10 by LensRentals



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 14, 2015)

```
LensRentals.com has posted their first impressions of Canon’s polarizing fixed lens XC10 camcorder. They’ve also posted some test video they shot during the July 4 long weekend.</p>
<p>From LensRentals.com:</p>
<blockquote><p>One last note regarding the focus abilities.  I don’t feel like the focusing speed matches the shooting style that this camera would work best for.  With its small form factor, fixed lens, decent dynamic range, and ISO performance, it would work really well as a “run ’n gun” style camera.    Some people need to travel light, get in, get the shot, and get out.  Everything about the focusing system in the XC10 seemed slow. Not inaccurate, just slow. <a href="http://www.lensrentals.com/blog/2015/07/first-impressions-of-the-canon-xc10" target="_blank">Read the full review…</a></p></blockquote>
<p><strong>Canon XC10 Camcorder $2499: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1134581-REG/canon_0565c013_xc10.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v21-t1-x622194" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/caxc10.html?kbid=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a></strong></p>
```


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Jul 14, 2015)

In comparison to the XC10, EOSHD just released an initial review of the XC10's rival, the RX10 MKII. The advantage of the constant 2.8 28-200mm lens and ability to use XLR audio seems like a clear winner.

http://www.eoshd.com/2015/07/sony-rx10-m2-first-part-of-my-review-and-a-mini-comparison-with-the-a7s-and-canon-1d-c/


----------



## Etienne (Jul 14, 2015)

crazyrunner33 said:


> In comparison to the XC10, EOSHD just released an initial review of the XC10's rival, the RX10 MKII. The advantage of the constant 2.8 28-200mm lens and ability to use XLR audio seems like a clear winner.
> 
> http://www.eoshd.com/2015/07/sony-rx10-m2-first-part-of-my-review-and-a-mini-comparison-with-the-a7s-and-canon-1d-c/



Sony is kicking some a$s.


----------



## LSXPhotog (Jul 14, 2015)

I have yet to read a single positive review on this camera. Essentially, while it's a good camera, all of its shortcomings class it out of the artistic professional realm...where it ends up being too expensive and a less capable alternative to competitors.

I see it being popular with high schools, TV stations, and businesses. Professional and budding videographers/cinematographers will find it to be a poor option.

The elephant in the room is the fixed lens with variable aperture and variable speed focus by wire. Then comes the lack of a dedicated ISO button and the firmware won't allow any custom button to control ISO. I think I also read that you can't set ISO to Auto either....


----------



## PhotographyFirst (Jul 14, 2015)

I foresee some huge price drops on the Canon in the next 6-12 months. When a product that costs so much less and does so much more is on the market, something like the xc10 just can't hang with sales. The only advantage it might have over the Sony are ergonomics and better battery life.


----------



## Etienne (Jul 14, 2015)

PhotographyFirst said:


> I foresee some huge price drops on the Canon in the next 6-12 months. When a product that costs so much less and does so much more is on the market, something like the xc10 just can't hang with sales. The only advantage it might have over the Sony are ergonomics and better battery life.



I agree. This looks like another EOS-M disaster


----------



## that1guyy (Jul 15, 2015)

This camera is an exercise in failure by Canon. I would be embarrassed to release such a shit product. I mean do they even have research on their market? Who does this even appeal to?

I'm slowly turning into a Sony fanboy it seems. Please keep kicking ass Sony.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Jul 15, 2015)

I worry that if this fails, they'll conclude that the US market doesn't want 4K.


----------



## unfocused (Jul 15, 2015)

That's the second less than enthusiastic review I've seen. The reviews are bad, but they aren't great either. It looks like a better rental than a purchase at this point. When it comes down price, we'll see what the consensus is. 

There seems to be a trend with some Canon's where they'll start off with underwhelming reviews and then, over time, as people spend more time with the cameras out in the real world, the enthusiasm builds (and the price goes down). The 6D is a classic example. Early reviews were not great, but over time it's earned a lot more respect. We'll see if this is a 6D or an EOS-M.


----------



## KrisK (Jul 15, 2015)

I'm starting to think I've been in denial about this thing.

The growing consensus is that it's under-spec'd for a professional camera, which is how it's being pushed on Canon's website.

But it's also over-priced for a consumer/enthusiast camera, and saddled with a Titanic bitrate and expensive professional media requirements. Even if they do drop the price, the cost of ownership would remain high.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 15, 2015)

unfocused said:


> That's the second less than enthusiastic review I've seen. The reviews are bad, but they aren't great either. It looks like a better rental than a purchase at this point. When it comes down price, we'll see what the consensus is.
> 
> There seems to be a trend with some Canon's where they'll start off with underwhelming reviews and then, over time, as people spend more time with the cameras out in the real world, the enthusiasm builds (and the price goes down). The 6D is a classic example. Early reviews were not great, but over time it's earned a lot more respect. We'll see if this is a 6D or an EOS-M.


You must be on drug when typing this


----------



## expatinasia (Jul 15, 2015)

crazyrunner33 said:


> In comparison to the XC10, EOSHD just released an initial review of the XC10's rival, the RX10 MKII. The advantage of the constant 2.8 28-200mm lens and ability to use XLR audio seems like a clear winner.
> 
> http://www.eoshd.com/2015/07/sony-rx10-m2-first-part-of-my-review-and-a-mini-comparison-with-the-a7s-and-canon-1d-c/



Thanks for sharing that. A very interesting article and am glad the author writes about why he chose to buy that and not the pocketable RX100 Mark IV. Cheers.


----------



## baervan (Jul 15, 2015)

Im not sure that this camera will attract customers even if it sheds 1000 from that price.. Canon totally missed the opportunity to use the EOS-M technology with this: they would ve had a super35 sensor with small exchangeable lenses and they could ve kickstarted the development of M primes encouraging both this camera's and the EOS-M sales in my opinion. :/ 
missed oppurtunity, the nice form factor couldve made it the smaller cinema line


----------



## Bernard (Jul 15, 2015)

crazyrunner33 said:


> In comparison to the XC10, EOSHD just released an initial review of the XC10's rival, the RX10 MKII. The advantage of the constant 2.8 28-200mm lens and ability to use XLR audio seems like a clear winner.



The review makes it out to be an over-sharpened, low bit rate point and shoot. It's OK if that's what you are looking for, but those are deal breakers to people who shoot a lot of video. Software sharpening is very hard to undo in post, and it screams "low budget video" in most applications. Same thing with low colour depth, there's no way to recover missing bits when you need them.

Not saying the Sony is a bad camera, just that it has limitations. It's aimed to a different market.


----------



## crazyrunner33 (Jul 15, 2015)

Bernard said:


> crazyrunner33 said:
> 
> 
> > In comparison to the XC10, EOSHD just released an initial review of the XC10's rival, the RX10 MKII. The advantage of the constant 2.8 28-200mm lens and ability to use XLR audio seems like a clear winner.
> ...



I agree, it does have limitations. However, it works out a lot better than the XC10 for small run and gun camera to have as a backup camera or even a C camera. I'd like to see out of the camera S-Log before making any decisions. At the same price range, the NX1 would be the way to go for image quality, however, it won't be as efficient for run and gun.


----------



## derekolson (Jul 15, 2015)

Here's a test video I shot on my brand new XC-10 this past weekend. My impressions are somewhat the same as Lensrentals, but personally, limitations and all, I thought this camera was a breeze to work with. I'm somewhat worried about the build seeming too light, but since Canon added the word "professional" to the description, I am giving them the benefit of the doubt for now. Personally, I had more fun shooting on this than I have since I first got my 7D so many years ago. Definitely feel creatively inspired. I'm a little sick of everyone trashing every single Canon product from the moment it is announced. You can't judge a camera by specs. I am someone who bought the C300 the day it was available even though the Internet peanut gallery was saying it was the worst thing ever, only 1080! No Slomo! Too expensive!. Then I bought a C100 when everyone was just trashing its AVCHD codec. Well, those wonderful cameras paid themselves off and still make money to this day, so I took a leap of faith on the XC10. I'm still figuring it out, but I definitely feel it has a lot of unique characteristics that with the right artist could really be a game changer. For instance it's as light as a feather, is so stable you can hand hold it and it looks like it was on a tripod and it shoots a nice robust 4k. If you can't figure out why those are good things, better you just wait until the next Sony P.O.S. is rushed to market with a one year life span and wowzers specs that never seems to translate into an organic looking image. 

Here's my test:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vl_zhrEwggE


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jul 15, 2015)

derekolson said:


> Here's a test video I shot on my brand new XC-10 this past weekend. My impressions are somewhat the same as Lensrentals, but personally, limitations and all, I thought this camera was a breeze to work with. I'm somewhat worried about the build seeming too light, but since Canon added the word "professional" to the description, I am giving them the benefit of the doubt for now. Personally, I had more fun shooting on this than I have since I first got my 7D so many years ago. Definitely feel creatively inspired. I'm a little sick of everyone trashing every single Canon product from the moment it is announced. You can't judge a camera by specs. I am someone who bought the C300 the day it was available even though the Internet peanut gallery was saying it was the worst thing ever, only 1080! No Slomo! Too expensive!. Then I bought a C100 when everyone was just trashing its AVCHD codec. Well, those wonderful cameras paid themselves off and still make money to this day, so I took a leap of faith on the XC10. I'm still figuring it out, but I definitely feel it has a lot of unique characteristics that with the right artist could really be a game changer. For instance it's as light as a feather, is so stable you can hand hold it and it looks like it was on a tripod and it shoots a nice robust 4k. If you can't figure out why those are good things, better you just wait until the next Sony P.O.S. is rushed to market with a one year life span and wowzers specs that never seems to translate into an organic looking image.
> 
> Here's my test:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vl_zhrEwggE



I don't see how that footage screams pro-quality the way you do. The A7R II P.O.S. non-organic garbage looked better to me (although with maybe less dynamic range than expected, although certainly doesn't look to have less than this does). To be fair, it's a bit hard to tell with the instagram-like post you did on this XC10 footage though. It looks to have broken down a bit and has a bit of that digital look underneath (of some can also be youtube compression, so again it's hard to be really sure, although some Sony stuff on youtube looked better to me) and completely impossible to judge color.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jul 15, 2015)

derekolson said:


> Here's a test video I shot on my brand new XC-10 this past weekend. My impressions are somewhat the same as Lensrentals, but personally, limitations and all, I thought this camera was a breeze to work with. I'm somewhat worried about the build seeming too light, but since Canon added the word "professional" to the description, I am giving them the benefit of the doubt for now. Personally, I had more fun shooting on this than I have since I first got my 7D so many years ago. Definitely feel creatively inspired. I'm a little sick of everyone trashing every single Canon product from the moment it is announced. You can't judge a camera by specs. I am someone who bought the C300 the day it was available even though the Internet peanut gallery was saying it was the worst thing ever, only 1080! No Slomo! Too expensive!. Then I bought a C100 when everyone was just trashing its AVCHD codec. Well, those wonderful cameras paid themselves off and still make money to this day, so I took a leap of faith on the XC10. I'm still figuring it out, but I definitely feel it has a lot of unique characteristics that with the right artist could really be a game changer. For instance it's as light as a feather, is so stable you can hand hold it and it looks like it was on a tripod and it shoots a nice robust 4k. If you can't figure out why those are good things, better you just wait until the next Sony P.O.S. is rushed to market with a one year life span and wowzers specs that never seems to translate into an organic looking image.
> 
> Here's my test:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vl_zhrEwggE


It is impossible to judge the quality of a 4K video through Youtube. Especially when the issue has already introduced a "look" of old movie.

On the other hand, I know the bit rate 305mbps outweighs any 4K camera at this price point. Time will tell if XC10 will make you successful. But I believe it's the camera (complete system camera) that provides better recording 4K for editing with no visible quality loss.


----------



## that1guyy (Jul 15, 2015)

I'll take a garbage inorganic Sony POS any day to this.


----------

